

Have aliens hijacked Voyager 2? - helium
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/7722455/Aliens-hijack-Nasas-Voyager-2-spacecraft-claims-expert.html

======
nfnaaron
"Nasa claimed that a software problem with the flight data system was the
cause but Mr Hausdorf believes it could be the work of aliens.

This is because all other parts of the spacecraft appear to be functioning
fine."

The display on my car radio no longer works, but the rest of the car appears
to be functioning fine.

Film at 11.

------
pstevensza
Once decoded, the alien message will read: "Please update the playlist. We've
seen all of these already".

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted previously and rightly killed. Complete bollocks.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1347492>

